# tried searching showed nothing... bidding a self storage lot.



## checkm09 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey guys,
So far you have all helped me out a great deal. I tried searching for information on this topic but couldn't find anything in the time I spent looking.

I am one season into plowing with 30 residential accounts under my belt. I love it! I am starting to look for new commercial lots here in MN for next season and I stumbled across some storage facilities. I am wondering if there is anyone out there who has done these that can help me understand what goes into doing one. Obviously each owner expects something different but a general idea would be helpful. Do you shovel/blow around each garage door and then just plow the main roads. If there are trailers and such in fenced in parking spaces do you get asked to shovel around each trailer or just do the road area? Do you typically put salt on these or no ? does all the snow have to come out through the gate or do yours let you put it somewhere on the inside of the fence?

Again I know every property is different and I haven't posted any pictures, but I am just looking for a general idea of what it takes to do one of these. Thanks for you help !


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

problem is every one wants differant service, best place to start is ask what they want for service, then calculate the labor to give them the service...the agreement with renters is what will guide you


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah.. They're all different but for me I plowed one for many years and finally quite last year. 
We ALWAYS dreaded plowing it since all the snow had to be pushed to one corner of the storage facility. They did want all of the garages shoveled at one point so we had a ATV plow those..
It was always just annoying to pow because yeah they gave me a few spots in the corner of the lot to push the snow to but they were usually blocked by trucks or other cars.. Making my job even harder.. 

We definitely did the best job plowing that over any other company because even though we quite every year we get a call to come back... Because the new guys "Push it towards the wall and leave trails everywhere." 

If you don't have the right equipment these accounts can be HE11 for you. luckily our dump trucks could handle the log passes.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I hope you have a vee or an xls because those places suck with a straight blade, trust me. Like stayed above you'll have to talk with the manager to see what they need. As far as shoveling, I wouldn't do more than sidewalks. If you try cleaning each storage unit door and around trailers you are going to be there till spring if you even get the account because your bid will be pretty high. As far as the actual plowing goes, start in the center of the lanes and work your way out towards the storage units. As you work your way across the lanes keep windrowing everything towards the center of the lane so you don't get big windrows next to the doors. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

What ever you come up with for a price, double it!

They are such a pita as said above!


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Don't forget that they drift like crazy too. I will agree with a post above about having a V blade or at least a straight with wings. The one we used to plow, only wanted us to get with in 2 feet of the doors and then they would come by and clear the doors with a blower after we left. It was always a mess and they didn't want any clean up. We stopped plowing them 4 years ago and I don't miss them.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Through hear say. some of the north metro ones went throug 3 vendors. Guy from jan hasn't been paid yet after he cleaned the dec guys mess.


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

I've plow storage units for about 12 years now, I share with you some points:

1. always look at the length of the run you will have to make to carry the snow to a point you can stack it, longer the run the harder it is.

2.is the complex completely fenced in, are you going to have to stack snow up against a fence? (if answer is yes, expect to repair fences in the spring) What areas can you stack snow in? If there are cars or items parks at the end of an run can they be moved? More than likely you may need a loader to move piles at some point in the season.

3. how close do you need to be to the building when you plow? I hit a building a couple of years ago doing clean up. I was traveling slow along the building rolling snow that had slid off the roof in front of the doors, it was a wet heavy mess. I lost traction and the truck slid over catching both the front and rear blade on the building damaging two doors. Made no money that day.

4 doors that get sun during the day most times will melt away so you may not need to shovel them, but doors on the north side (no sun) or doors on the west side (drift over) May need to shoveled.

5 In the beginning of the season when snow fall is light carry the snow to the farthest point, don't be in a hurry this will save you later

6 to sum it all up its like "cramming 10# of **** in a 5# bag" while running and obstacle coarse. 

Good Luck


----------



## checkm09 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you very much for the help. Ill let you know how it goes come November !


EliteSnow&Ice;1635620 said:


> I've plow storage units for about 12 years now, I share with you some points:
> 
> 1. always look at the length of the run you will have to make to carry the snow to a point you can stack it, longer the run the harder it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Not much to add here. A lot of great advice so far. 

We've been doing a few mini storages for a few yrs now....I have found on the ones we do, that a properly setup machine with a good operator & pusher (even if its a single speed medium frame skid steer), will flat out SMOKE trucks with V's or expandable plows.


BTW, anyone here do work for Cube Smart? Was told they require contractors to use "their" snow contract?


----------

